# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: پرینت اسکرین(عکس گرفتن از صفحه)

## salamu

سلام.چه طور میشه با VB از دسکتاپ عکس گرفت به طوری که مثلاً اگه مای کامپوتر بازه،توی عکس بیفته.
خودم یه نمونه دارم ول فقط عکس بک گراند توش میفته و حتی آیکون های دسکتاپ هم توش نمی افتند.
ممنون

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم

تاپیک های متعددی قبلا به این موضوع پرداختن و خوشبختانه به جواب های مفیدی هم رسیده اند

*پست های زیر را بررسی کنین:*
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1577391
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1484565


*یا ضمیمه زیر:
*https://barnamenevis.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=82260&d=1328730307

موفق باشید

----------


## mamad174

براتون یک نمونه برنامه گذاشتمScreenCapture.rar

----------


## nesfenafar

> براتون یک نمونه برنامه گذاشتمScreenCapture.rar


برادر اخوی این برنامتون کار نمیکنه ها میدونین مشکلش کجاست؟اگه میدونین برطرفش کنین من ی برنامه مثل اینو میخوام  اگه برنامه ای شبیه به اینم دارین اونم بذارین تا استفادش کنیم ممنون میشم

----------


## nesfenafar

> سلام علیکم
> 
> تاپیک های متعددی قبلا به این موضوع پرداختن و خوشبختانه به جواب های مفیدی هم رسیده اند
> 
> *پست های زیر را بررسی کنین:*
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1577391
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1484565
> 
> 
> ...


عزیز برادر این برنامه وقتی بسته میشه ی دونه عکس فقط میندازه وتو درایو سی ذخیره میکنه؟نمیشه کاریش کرد که مثلا هر ده ثانیه یک بار عکس بندازه وبعد ی جایی با ساعت زمان عکس انداختن ذخیرش کنه ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید

----------


## nesfenafar

> سلام.چه طور میشه با VB از دسکتاپ عکس گرفت به طوری که مثلاً اگه مای کامپوتر بازه،توی عکس بیفته.
> خودم یه نمونه دارم ول فقط عکس بک گراند توش میفته و حتی آیکون های دسکتاپ هم توش نمی افتند.
> ممنون


 منم ی برنامه دارم که فقط عکس بکگراندو میندازه پیدا کردی به منم بده برنامشو دیگه چه کنیم پروژه درسیه از دست خودمون کاری برنمیاد مجبور شدیم دست به دامان دوستان بشیم باید عکس هایی رو که میندازه هم در جایی ذخیره کنه با اسم تاریخو زمان اون ساعت حالا اسم ذخیره کردنش مهم نیست فقط جایی برای اسم نوسی وذخیره کردنش باشه اون قسمت تاریخ وساعتشو خودم میتونم کاریش کنم

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
ضمیمه زیر را بررسی کنید
برای استفاده ماژول همراه سورس را به برنامه تون اضافه کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## samin_panahi

سلام
من تا حالا vb کار نکردم
می شه بگید از این برنامه هایی که به عنوان مثال می ذارید چطور می تونم استفاده کنم؟
هر کدوم رو که دانلود می کنم یه سری فایله که نمی دونم باید چکارشون کنم!!!

Capture.PNG

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> من تا حالا vb کار نکردم
> می شه بگید از این برنامه هایی که به عنوان مثال می ذارید چطور می تونم استفاده کنم؟
> هر کدوم رو که دانلود می کنم یه سری فایله که نمی دونم باید چکارشون کنم!!!
> 
> Capture.PNG


سلام
این فایل ها اجزای یک سورس شامل ماژول کدها، فرم ها، کلاس و ... هستند که برای استفاده ابتدا نرم افزار ویژوال بیسیک 6 را نصب سپس فایل .vbp را برای بازکردن یکپارچه پروژه اجرا کنید
در محیط VB6 برای تست پروژه کلید F5 را فشار دهید

موفق باشید

----------

